# الحديد الزهر الرمادي ( WAEEL.MCHATI /S.A.R/) ( Gray cast iron )



## وائل مشاطي (20 مارس 2012)

الحديد الزهر الرمادي ( Gray cast iron ) 
/
WAEEL MCHATI............. S.A.R 
/
المعروف بأسم ( الفونت / الفونط ) أسم الزهر الرمادي سببه وجود (الجرافيت / الكربون) رقائقي في بنيته وعند كسره نرى هذا اللون الرمادي والذرات الخشنة المتباعدة بسبب الذرات ذات الشكل الهرمي وحتى أثناء التشغيل والخراطة يبقى اللون الرمادي بعد التشغيل .
الحديد الزهر الرمادي هو أشهر سبائك الحديد الزهر وأكثرها استخداماً.
الوزن النوعي 7,7 عند نسبة الكربون 4,0 درجة أنصارهُ 1260-- 1330 دم وتقل نقطة الأنصهار بزيادة نسبة الكربون في المعدن. 
.................................................................................................................................................................
يأخذ الكربون في "الحديد الزهر الأبيض" شكل ( سمنتيت )أو كربيد الحديد (Fe3C). يتسبب هذا المركب الهش من الكربيدات في جعل الحديد الزهر الأبيض غير مقاوم للصدمات. أما في الحديد الزهر الرمادي فيتواجد الكربون حراً في شكل رقائق دقيقة من الجرافيت، مما يجعله أيضا هشاً لتركز الإجهادات عند الأطراف المدببة لرقائق الجرافيت. هناك نوع آخر من الحديد الزهر هو الحديد الزهر المرن، وهو أحد أشكال الحديد الزهر الرمادي المعالجة بإضافة كميات ضئيلة من (الماغنيسيوم)، لتحويل شكل الجرافيت من الشكل الرقائقي إلى أشباه كرات أو عقيدات، والتي تزيد من متانة وقوة للمادة .
.................................................................................................................................................................
التركيب الكيميائي النموذجي للحصول على بنية مجهرية جرافيتية، هو وجود 2.5الى4.0 % كربون و 1الى6% سيليكون في السبيكة. السيليكون مهم لتكوين الحديد الزهر الرمادي بدلاً من الحديد الزهر الأبيض ، وذلك لأن السليكون من العناصر التي تجعل الجرافيت مكوناً مستقراً في الحديد الزهر، وهذا يعني أنها تساعد في تكون (الجرافيت) بدلاً من (السمنتيت). وثمة عامل آخر يساعد على تكون الجرافيت، وهو معدل تجمد المعدن من حالته السائلة، حيث كلما قلّ معدل التجمد وزاد سماكتها ، زاد ميل السبيكة لتكوين و(ولادة) الجرافيت وخاصة أن ترك المنتج داخل الرمل لليوم الثاني أو أكثر بحسب كبر المسبوكة. معدل التبريد المعتدل يكوّن بنية مجهرية من (البرليت)، بينما معدل التبريد البطئ يكون بنية مجهرية من (الفيريت). وللحصول على بنية مجهرية كاملة من (الفيريت)، يجب أن تُخمّر السبيكة بعد أن تبرد .
....................................................................................................................................................................
التبريد السريع جزئياً أو كلياً، يمنع تكوّن الجرافيت ويؤدي إلى تكوين (السمنتيت)، وهو ما يسمى الحديد الزهر الأبيض . يتخذ الجرافيت شكل رقائق ثلاثية الأبعاد. عند رؤيتها تحت المجهر، ستظهر رقائق الجرافيت على شكل خطوط دقيقة . تعمل الأطراف المدببة لهذه الرقائق، كنقطة انطلاق للشقوق، وبالتالي فهي تزيد من هشاشة السبيكة. ويكون لون المكسر في هذه الحالة فضي اللون عند الأطراف ورمادي في اللب وأنصح في حالة الحاجة لمنتج قاسي القشرة مثل ( أحجار المطاحن ) يفرغ المنتج وهو ساخن جداً ويوضع فوق بلاطة باردة من الزهر الرماري ويوضع فوقه بلاطة مشابها في هذه الحالة يهرب (الجرافيت) بتجاه الداخل .
ونكون قد بهذه الطريقة قد أبتعدنا عن الماء وضرره الذي يؤدي الى كسر مجهري أذا لم نراه بلعين المجردة .
طريقا ثانية للحصول على منتج طري من مكان وقاسي من مكان مثل (الدرفيل / السلندر) يصب بشكل عامودي ويزرع كل العادة في الرمل الخاص بلسباكة ويوضع قميص مبرد بلماء دون ملامسة الماء سطح القطعة عند المكان الذي نريده أقسة من غيره ونصب المعدن المصور المكان الملامس للرمل يبقى طرياً والمكان الملامس للقميص المعدني المبرد يصبح قاسياً .
...................................................................................................................................................................
المزايا والعيوب :::
.....................
الفونط معدن مغناطيسي و ناقل للكهرباء و لاكنه غير مرنان وله قدرة عالية جدا للتخميد ونميزه عن الحديد عند الطرق عليه
يصدر صوت طنين خامد يزداد أرتفاع صوته بنقص الكربون !
الحديد الزهر الرمادي من السبائك الشائع استخدامها في التطبيقات الهندسية، نظراً لتكلفتها المنخفضة نسبياً وقابليتها للتشغيل 
، كما أن له مقاومة جيدة للبلي، لوجود الجرافيت الذي يقلل الاحتكاك المعدني وخاصة عند وجود الزيت المعدني معه أو وضع 
المشاحم ويقوم الجرافيت بتخزين الزيت وترضيعه في حال الأحتكاك ويطيل عمر (الفونط) كما في (الباكات) وكراسي الدوران .
وهو شهير بخاصية المقاومة للتآكل والحرارة ويستعمل من قبل أختراع (الرولمانات)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
الحديد الزهر الرمادي أقل سبائك الحديد الزهر قابلية للانكماش، نظراً لوجود الجرافيت في بنيته المجهرية. كما يعزز السيليكون 
من مقاومة السبيكة للتآكل وتزيد من سيولتها عند الصبّ. 
((((((ويعتبر عموماً الحديد الزهرالرمادي من أشهر المعادن التي تحافظ على شكلها وأنا شخصياً < وائل مشاطي > أعتبر هذا المعدن معدن ذو [ ذاكرة ] لأنه مهما تعرض للحرارة أو أية عوامل آخرى فأنه يعود إلى شكله لذا فهو يستعمل في صناعة قوالب يصب فيها 
المعدن والكاوتشوك ))))))) !!!
ولا يفتل القالب بعد بروده ويعود إلى ماكان عليه ولنفس الخواص يصنع منه دسكات الفرامل والطنابير والمحرك وقمصان البيستون
ويصنع منه هياكل المكائن والمخارط ولو وضع أو نقل بشكل مائل فهو لايتضرر
ولوجود الجرافيت في داخله يصنع منه فرامل القطارات التي توقف العجلة المصنوعة من الفولاذ وتكون النتيجة تأكل الفرامل لأنها أطرا وأبرد من الفولاذ بسبب المسام الخشن والجرافيت الذي يمتص الحرارة 
الفونط يميز عن الحديد بأنه لا يتغير أو يلوا بل يكسر ولا يسحب وليس طروق وغير جيد للشد ولا يعدل بلكبس كلحديد
كما أن للحديد الزهر الرمادي سعة حرارية وتوصيلية وناقلية حرارية عالية، تستغل في كثير من الأحيان في بعض تجهيزات المطابخ.
تركيبه وبنيته الداخلية
هش : مما يحد بشدة من استخدام للتطبيقات الحرجة.
وغير قابل للقطع نهائياً ولا للدمغ عن طريق الكبس لأنه يتسبب بتصدعات مجهرية .

.................................................................................................................................................................
انخفاض تكلفة الإنتاج فهو لا يحتاج لأفران تحريضيا مكلفا 
ألأفران المستخدما في صهره 
1-الفرن التحريضي : الكهربائي ويحتاج الى 50% حديد و50% زهر رمادي مع أضافة الخواص المطلوبة وتكلفة الكيلو المصهور 
كيلو واط كهربائي + كلفة كبيرة بلبطانة
2-الفرن العالي : (الكوبرا) الذي يتميز بانه متواصل العمل فلا ينتهي المصهور بما أنك تضيف المزيد من الفونط والفحم فأنت لست محكوم بكم معين وهو لا يحتاج الا الى الهواء + الفحم الحجري (الكوك) ولا يحتاج الى خواص فمجرد صهره مع الفحم 
يكسبه مزيد من الجرافيت الكفيل في جعله طري وسهل التشغيل 
3-الفرن الدوار : الذي يكون على شكل برميل يدور والمعدن في داخله وله قنات لدخول الدخول الهواء مع الديزل أو الفيول أو الزيرو(يستخدم في مجابل الزفت لتعبيد الطرقات) أو الغاز كما في أيطالية 
- طرقة العمل أنصح بأشعال الفرن الدوار لمدة 20 دقيقة وهو فارغ لضمان وصول الحرارة متوازية لكل الطوب 
- ومن بعده نضع قليلاً من الزجاج الذي يعمل بدوره على أغلاق المسام في الطوب + وجود مادة الجير فيه يطري وينقي المعدن .
- عند وضع المعدن يحمر فور وضعه في الفرن أذا سبقه التشغيل 20 د ويوفر أحتراق كامل للمحرقات ولا يخرج دخان أسود ويعطي التشغيل المسبق طراوة أضافية ويطيل عمر الطوب .
- ونتيجة الدوران الدائم يتجانس المعدن ولايظهر فيه عيوب في توزيع الخلطة فهو مصهر+ خلاط 
4- الفرن الأرضي : (البوتقة) المصنوعة من الجرافيت ملاحظة : [ المخصصة للفونط وليس للنحاس ] يعمل بلمحروقات
.................................................................................................................................................................... 
يستخدم الكروم في كميات صغيرة للتحكم في عمق البرد. بسبب تشكيل كربيد الكروم ، والكروم المستخدمة في مقدار 1 حتي 4 في المئة من الحديد مبردة لزيادة صلابة وتحسين مقاومة التآكل. كما أن يستقر كربيد ويمنع تشكيل الجرافيت في الفروع الثقيلة. عندما تضاف بكميات من 12 حتي 35 في المئة ، والكروم نقل المقاومة للتآكل والأكسدة في درجات حرارة مرتفعة.
التبريد السريع يمنع الجرافيت وتشكيل البرليت. كما لو النيكل والكروم ، أو الموليبدينوم تضاف هذه السبائك ، فإن الكثير من الأوستينيت يتحول إلى 
(martensite) بدلا من البرليت. صلابة من الحديد الزهر مبردة بشكل عام نظرا لتشكيل (martensite).
................................................................................................................................................................... 
عند أضافة 20% معدن الألمنيوم للفونت فأن مواصفات المعدن تختلف ويصبح معدناً حرارياً لاينصهر بسهولة وجيد لصنع البواتق والمبادلات الحرارية وغيرها.
...................................................................................................................................................................
تنتج البلدان التالية في العام 
الصين :000000 543748 طن
اليابان :000000 66943 
روسيا :000000 43945
الهند :000000 29646
كوريا :000000 27276
ألمانيا :000000 20654
وأخر الدول
الولايات :000000 18936
فرنسا :000000 8105 
ومن أشهر الدول العربية في صناعة وتشكيل الحديد الزهر الرمادي (الجمهورة العربية السورية) وتحتل المرتبة الأولة منذ 40 عام
على الصعيدين العام والخاص 
وتقوم بصناعات كثيرا من الحديد الرمادي (الفونت) ومن أهمها قطع الآلات الصناعية والقطارات والسيارات والمركبات كافة 
وتصنيع طرنبات المياه وأكسسوارات المياه و تعتبر من الدول المكتفئة ذاتياً لهذه الصناعة ومصدرة ...
--------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------
خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه........................ أتمنى لكم الفائدة // مشاطي .كو للصناعة//


----------

